# Toshiba Develops World's First 48-layer BiCS (Three Dimensional Stacked Structure Fla



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> TOKYO-Toshiba Corporation (TOKYO: 6502) today announced development of the worlds first 48-layer*1 three dimensional stacked cell structure flash memory*2 called BiCS, a 2-bit-per-cell 128-gigabit (16 gigabytes) device. Sample shipments of products using the new process technology start today.


More


----------

